# The Haanta Series



## Black Dragon (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm curious as to whether or not anyone here is familiar with the Haanta Series.  It's apparently the "the longest, ongoing, romantic fantasy series."  You may find it here:

The Haanta Series

It's author, Michelle Franklin, has an interesting backstory.  She also has a book coming out in May.

If someone here would be willing to take a look at the series, and let us know what you think in this thread, that would be appreciated.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Apr 29, 2011)

I admire the fact that she's chosen to do her own thing, and she's obviously passionate about her craft. I'm not quite so keen on her prose which veers from overwrought to basic, often in the space of a couple of lines. Still, given the pace she writes at I don't suppose quality control is at the forefront of her mind. She deserves whatever success she garners, but she really should slow down a bit; it's not a race.


----------

